# CAN SOMEONE HELP ME TO FIND THE SPECIFICATIONS FOR THIS AIRCRAFT'S..



## jetro (Jun 28, 2012)

I am trying to look for the specifications of this aircraft for like a week now but unfortunately i got nothing.. 

Please help me with this Aircraft's:

Adventure X-Race
Adventure X-Tiger
Adventure Fly 100
Adventure Fly 200

Thanks in advance!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 28, 2012)

have you seen this?

Paramotor PPG paraglider : Adventure, school, training, paramotor courses and paraglider lessons


----------



## jetro (Jun 28, 2012)

FLYBOYJ said:


> have you seen this?
> 
> Paramotor PPG paraglider : Adventure, school, training, paramotor courses and paraglider lessons


 
I will check the link that you gave if i can get the information that I need. and by the way thanks a lot!!


----------

